# Cheltenham Festival in Spain



## Racingabroad (Jan 26, 2015)

Four of us are looking to fly to Malaga March 9th for five days. We are thinking of basing ourselves in Torre De Mar. We want to find a bar/hotel that will be showing the Cheltenham Festival on TV. We will also be looking for accommodation but need to ensure we can watch the racing before committing. 
The festival is screened on Channel 4 and Racing UK, I would really appreciate it if somebody could point us in the right direction.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Racingabroad said:


> Four of us are looking to fly to Malaga March 9th for five days. We are thinking of basing ourselves in Torre De Mar. We want to find a bar/hotel that will be showing the Cheltenham Festival on TV. We will also be looking for accommodation but need to ensure we can watch the racing before committing.
> The festival is screened on Channel 4 and Racing UK, I would really appreciate it if somebody could point us in the right direction.


Take a lap top and watch it on Film On???


----------



## Racingabroad (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks for the reply, I assume Film On is a streaming site. We were really hoping for a bar with proper TV to make it a complete holiday type experience. Somebody advertised in the Racing Post a few years ago offering a complete package but I have not been able to locate the ad again


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Racingabroad said:


> Thanks for the reply, I assume Film On is a streaming site. We were really hoping for a bar with proper TV to make it a complete holiday type experience. Somebody advertised in the Racing Post a few years ago offering a complete package but I have not been able to locate the ad again


it's difficult if not impossible now to pick up UK television channels down that way, even with a humongous satellite dish, so that might be why the ad has disappeared


----------



## Racingabroad (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks that probably explains that then


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Why not just change the dates and go to Cheltenham :confused2:


----------



## Racingabroad (Jan 26, 2015)

fed up with extortionate hotel, restaurant and festival ticket prices


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Well, there is this bar which opened last year. Have never been myself (reading the Trip Advisor reviews, might be better to give the food a miss) but all the advertising emphasises that they show UK football matches and other major sporting events as well.


Legends Gastrobar, Province of Malaga - Restaurant Reviews, Phone Number & Photos - TripAdvisor


----------



## Racingabroad (Jan 26, 2015)

Thank you Lynn R I will contact them


----------



## slatts (Sep 17, 2013)

There are lots of bars round the calahonda area that show the racing. Try Our Bar in El Zocco Calahonda you can even get a bet organised


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Forget about Filmon as it is having some serious streaming/buffering issues. Channel 4 is still available on Intelsat 907 so anyone with SKY will be able to access that channel. If all else fails, for an entirely unreasonable fee you can come over to my place and watch it...


----------



## Racingabroad (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks Slattsthat sounds like just what we are looking for


----------



## Racingabroad (Jan 26, 2015)

thrax said:


> Forget about Filmon as it is having some serious streaming/buffering issues. Channel 4 is still available on Intelsat 907 so anyone with SKY will be able to access that channel. If all else fails, for an entirely unreasonable fee you can come over to my place and watch it...


Brilliant sounds like we will have no problems then.


----------



## rangitoto (Apr 25, 2011)

stopped going to cheltenham after 1993 a it got expensive then then. why not try benidorm i think it would b great for watching the festival


----------



## Racingabroad (Jan 26, 2015)

We have already booked flights to Malaga so thought we would stay in the area


----------



## Nicksmith (Jan 5, 2015)

Guys,first of all don't expect to find a bookie on every corner cos theres none,so make sure you have a good phone or tablet with you to access the internet for betting with. Im not long back from Malaga area and I used my Ipad for betting with. If you use betfair in the UK then you wont be able to use your account in Spain. I have accounts with all the big bookies and use Betfair daily in the UK but couldn't use it in Spain, couldn't get into my totesport account either.Bet 365 and Paddy Power were no problem could even watch the racing on the Bet 365 website on the Ipad no problem using the hotel Wi-Fi. Also if you find the right bar make sure its got Wi-Fi otherwise you will be snookered to get a bet on.


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Lads, it's no big deal. Just latch on to a few Irish tourists/residents and you will find the best place to watch the Cheltenham Festival. If you do not want to use online betting some pub landlords act as a kind of bookie (if you know what I mean!).

Now, that solved - Any tips lads?


----------



## Racingabroad (Jan 26, 2015)

Cheers Nick, I have accounts with all of the bookies so that sounds ok. Racing UK also do an International subscription for £29.95 a month, so as you say so long as Hotel/Bar has good broadband it shouldn't be a problem


----------



## el pescador (Mar 14, 2013)

Also consider how you will have a bet.
If you have a uk account and are a resident of the UK you will have to use a vpn to access it as ip adresses are either banned from spain or will redirect you to the spanish version for spanish residents.


----------



## el pescador (Mar 14, 2013)

ps...a good vpn will set you back about £6 for the month.
Some are free but i don't trust them especially if your using anything financial.


----------



## Racingabroad (Jan 26, 2015)

Cheers for the info. I have heard of a VPN but have no idea what one is or where to obtain one.
Leper as far as tips go, my ante post book is not very exciting at the moment.
I think Uxizandre will run well in the Champion Chase and Lord Windermere is too long with Ladbrokes at 16/1 for the Gold Cup


----------



## el pescador (Mar 14, 2013)

Racingabroad said:


> Cheers for the info. I have heard of a VPN but have no idea what one is or where to obtain one.
> Leper as far as tips go, my ante post book is not very exciting at the moment.
> I think Uxizandre will run well in the Champion Chase and Lord Windermere is too long with Ladbrokes at 16/1 for the Gold Cup


have a look at hidemyass or overplay.

they also explain how to set up the vpn for each device.
one thing to remember is you may have to log in to the vpn home page when you arrive at each new ip address so it recognises it as you.


----------

